# how long should your wheel spin for if you pick up bike and spin wheel?



## united4ever (16 Oct 2015)

Sometimes i think i get a bit of resistance on the front wheel. Had a puncture last week and wondered if i put the wheel back on in a dead central position. If i lift up the bike and spin the wheel it goes for 5-10 seconds so maybe nothing. Does that sound right? Maybe the bit that the wheel goes through needs cleaning or some parts that run close to the wheel need a clean. The only maintenance i do is chain lube and pump tyres and been commuting on it for six months now.


----------



## vickster (16 Oct 2015)

Have you not checked the brakes? Wheel trueness? Chain? Cassette? How many miles done on the bike? In all weathers?

I'm sure a true and centred wheel would spin for longer, have you checked the brake pads aren't touching?


----------



## Spinney (16 Oct 2015)

5 to 10 seconds doesn't sound very long to me. When I check a wheel is spinning properly after fiddling with brakes etc, I always get bored and apply the brakes or put the bike back down before the wheel stops spinning on its own.


----------



## united4ever (16 Oct 2015)

couldnt see the brake pads touching...will check the other this this weekend when i have time and turn it upside down and have a proper look. Probably done about 1500 - 2000 miles so far. Its a hybrid shizuoka hoy 1.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2015)

The speed of a spin depends on the spinner, of course, but I'd check whether the cones are too tight, then whether the hubs have run out of grease.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Oct 2015)

The wheel should spin for a few minutes if the bearings are smooth. They should also end up with the valve at the bottom when they finish spinning. If you spin the wheel while holding it out of the frame you can feel if the bearings are rough. As said though check your brakes aren't binding.


----------



## derrick (16 Oct 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> They should also end up with the valve at the bottom when they finish spinning..


Only if you have not got a counter balance on the wheel.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (16 Oct 2015)

The front wheel on my best bike spins for minutes. I saw that last weekend.


----------



## summerdays (17 Oct 2015)

Compare it to the back wheel? Or watch the wheel rotating near the brake blocks to see if the rim gets closer and further away, and if it touches on one side? Though you can normally hear if the brake is rubbing the rim in places.


----------



## boydj (17 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> Compare it to the back wheel? Or watch the wheel rotating near the brake blocks to see if the rim gets closer and further away, and if it touches on one side? *Though you can normally hear if the brake is rubbing the rim in places*.


A decent wheel will spin for a long time, then oscillate for a good bit longer before it finally stops. Get your ears close to the wheel when it is spinning - if it's rubbing, you'll hear it. If not, then your bearings need some attention.


----------



## Citius (17 Oct 2015)

As long as your wheel turns easily, how long it spins for when not grounded and not under load is irrelevant


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2015)

3 minutes 27.3 seconds, my fast bike stops quicker if I do not spin it as hard.


----------



## Venod (17 Oct 2015)

I had a rear wheel puncture the other week, while the bike was upside down the front wheel was spinning for the time it took me to change the tube, I was mesmerised by it, just when the heavy bit got to the top I kept saying to myself it will drop back this time, it never did, I had to stop it in the end it was getting obsessive, it was turning realy slow, I think it must have been the wind.


----------



## screenman (17 Oct 2015)

What had you eaten?


----------



## oldjontrev (22 Oct 2015)

Wheels don't run as free as they used to with a good pair of Campag hubs


----------



## nickyboy (23 Oct 2015)

Afnug said:


> I had a rear wheel puncture the other week, while the bike was upside down the front wheel was spinning for the time it took me to change the tube, I was mesmerised by it, just when the heavy bit got to the top I kept saying to myself it will drop back this time, it never did, I had to stop it in the end it was getting obsessive, it was turning realy slow, I think it must have been the wind.



You've discovered perpetual motion, the answer to all the world's energy needs


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> You've discovered perpetual motion, the answer to all the world's energy needs


Fields full of bicycle wheels with dynamo hubs.


----------

